# Why did we draft Rautins...



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

and not this guy Jeremy Lin instead? I'm not being biased (since I'm Chinese) but I just looked at his game and this guy looks pretty good on both ends of the floor being able to drive to the hoop as well as play lock down defense. He's on the Mavs summer league team but I think this guy has potential.

Articles and videos:
Youtube vid

dallas news

Draft express profile

Hopefully he does well with the Mavs to get signed with a team


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> and not this guy Jeremy Lin instead? I'm not being biased (since I'm Chinese) but I just looked at his game and this guy looks pretty good on both ends of the floor being able to drive to the hoop as well as play lock down defense. He's on the Mavs summer league team but I think this guy has potential.
> 
> Articles and videos:
> Youtube vid
> ...


I see your a bball rat like I am, LOL. I been paying attention to the summer league and saw this guy play against the Nuggets and came away pretty impressed. I'm still not sure what his exact position is (PG? SG?) but I think he's one of those guys that finds a way to fit because he knows how to play this game. I'm not much for college basketball and actually thought this guy was one of those typical 26-27 yr olds still trying to make it but were impressive in these games because of how much experience they had playing in the NBDL or abroad. Turns out this kid is a recent grad, and a Harvard grad at that. I hope the Knicks give him a look at some point in time because the Mavs aren't liklely to keep him with their glut at guard.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

P.S., a bit off topic but have you seen Jordan Hill play? D'Antoni might be right. It doesn't look like he has the ability to put his game and skills together. I hope to God that the picks we gave to Houston are just as inconsequential. As much as I love T-Mac, that deal reeks of an Isiah Thomas outcome (i.e. the Eddy Curry deal that robbed us of a no.2 pick that could have given us LaMarcus Aldridge and Brandon Roy; and the no.9 pick that turned into Joakim Noah).


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

TwinkieFoot said:


> P.S., a bit off topic but have you seen Jordan Hill play? D'Antoni might be right. It doesn't look like he has the ability to put his game and skills together. I hope to God that the picks we gave to Houston are just as inconsequential. As much as I love T-Mac, that deal reeks of an Isiah Thomas outcome (i.e. the Eddy Curry deal that robbed us of a no.2 pick that could have given us LaMarcus Aldridge and Brandon Roy; and the no.9 pick that turned into Joakim Noah).


Y'know for the last few years with our screwed up drafting I always held hope for our draft picks because I had faith in our GM's. There were guys we drafted like Michael Sweetney and Frank Williams who weren't even in physical shape to cut it in this league. Then there were guys like Renaldo Balkman, Channing Frye, and Mardy Collins, guys who showed glimpses of potential but stunted their growth because of injuries, inconsistent playing time, and now will probably never make it to stardom. Then there's Gallinari and Chandler, guys who're still Knicks but we've yet to see them fully blossom but you pray to God that they still have a high ceiling. Finally there's the batch of sleepers who turned out to be most successful, guys like Trevor Ariza (I always felt like he was something special), Nate Robinson, and David Lee. Regardless of what front office has done, the only thing we can really do as fans is cheer on our rookies and hope that they turn out pretty good.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Y'know for the last few years with our screwed up drafting I always held hope for our draft picks because I had faith in our GM's. There were guys we drafted like Michael Sweetney and Frank Williams who weren't even in physical shape to cut it in this league. Then there were guys like Renaldo Balkman, Channing Frye, and Mardy Collins, guys who showed glimpses of potential but stunted their growth because of injuries, inconsistent playing time, and now will probably never make it to stardom. Then there's Gallinari and Chandler, guys who're still Knicks but we've yet to see them fully blossom but you pray to God that they still have a high ceiling. Finally there's the batch of sleepers who turned out to be most successful, guys like Trevor Ariza (I always felt like he was something special), Nate Robinson, and David Lee. Regardless of what front office has done, the only thing we can really do as fans is cheer on our rookies and hope that they turn out pretty good.


Hope (unfortunately) is all we've had as Knick fans the past few seasons, especially those draft picks. For a while, they represented the only way that we could significantly improve. I remember that 2005 draft and how excited I was with those guys and the prospect of them helping to turn this situation around for us. It has yet to happen, which may explain why I'm not so particularly high on Danilo Gallinari (and Wilson Chandler). I'd hate to wait till this(these) guy(s) turn(s) 25 years and realize he's nothing more than a complimentary player whose trade value drops as a result.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

They must have done it to amuse me and make me laugh at all the knicks fans who cheered at the pick...That was freaking awesome...


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

1. Leo Rautins is a local product and his dad played in the NBA.
2. He (Jeremy Lin) didn't look like anything special in that youtube clip.
3. It's a mid second round pick, who cares.
4. Jeremy Lin went undrafted so if they really wanted him, they could have just signed him.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

i've been following lin ever since he helped his hs win the state title

couple reasons, main one is cause rautins can stroke the 3 and lin can't, that's pretty much it i think, plus rautins can handle it a bit, and with toney douglas/ray felton (i'm sure the knicks felt they'd get a pg either way) lin just wasnt worth the pick

i love lin, but in the big games in college conference play vs cornell he came up a bit short.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

At that point they probably were thinking of getting their own big 3, the second round picks dont have guaranteed contracts woulsn''t have affected the cap.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Rautins proved that he has game against big time competition in the Big East where Lin played in the Ivey League....other than Cornell that league is a joke. Sure I've seen Lin play and he looks pretty good but I'd definitely take Rautins. Rautins can contribute in someway with either his shooting or his knowledge of the game.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Rautins proved that he has game against big time competition in the Big East where Lin played in the Ivey League....other than Cornell that league is a joke. Sure I've seen Lin play and he looks pretty good but I'd definitely take Rautins. Rautins can contribute in someway with either his shooting or his knowledge of the game.


All right great info guys, now let's pray that Rautins has at least one good game.


----------

